# cant delete my posts



## greenbeans (Jan 31, 2017)

I sincerely apologize for my duplicate posts. I am unable to delete my own posts without going through homesteading IT. With all due respect. Make sure your post is correct before hitting that enter button!
GREENBEANS


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

greenbeans said:


> I sincerely apologize for my duplicate posts. I am unable to delete my own posts without going through homesteading IT. With all due respect. Make sure your post is correct before hitting that enter button!
> GREENBEANS


You can edit posts in the first 24 hours. Just click the "edit" button at the bottom of the post.

If it doesn't give you a "delete" option, just delete the body of the post and type in "Deleted by greenbean" or something similar.

At one time there was a "delete this post" option in the edit function, but it has never seemed to work consistently.


----------



## greenbeans (Jan 31, 2017)

10-4... Much obliged !


----------

